# Dove tail joint



## green15350 (Nov 22, 2006)

How to make a dove tail joint with 1/2" stock


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi green15350

Are you taking about Blind DoveTails ?
If so no big deal. 
But if you are using 1/2" stock for the socket well.
You should use a 1/4" dovetail bit for 1/2" stock. 
The norm is 3/8" deep socket for a 1/2" dovetail bit.

Bj


----------

